# how to code FFR during heart cath



## Theresa Yeager (Feb 19, 2010)

FFR/Fractional Flow Reserve this was done during a heart cath, anyone know how to code it?  Is it the Swanz Ganz cath 93503 flow directed cath for monitoring purposes?  Dicatation says nothing of Swanz Ganz.  PLeas Help.


----------



## Jess1125 (Feb 19, 2010)

93571-26 for initial vessel and 93572-26 for additional vessel


----------



## cbosela (Feb 24, 2010)

*Ffr*

Both of the codes are add on codes, what do you do if the FFR was done by another cardiologist and that's all he was called in to do because the primary cardiologist doesn't perform this?


----------



## dlynes (Feb 25, 2010)

For commerical ins ACC recommends the unlisted code of 93799. If billing Medicare (Trailblazer) it is free today. They will not pay for the FFR & IVUS done by another physician.


----------

